# [Solved]Kernel Upgrade

## Sappling

Hello I have just finished following the kernel tutorial that the gentoo site has provided. The line that I used to compile was:

```
# genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

To witch finished fine except that it had some message that it could not find grub.conf although with a quick glance I noticed it had found it and created a backup I believe.  Although when I try to boot into the new kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 I get the following message.

Block device /dev/sda4 is not a valid root

Specify device to boot form or "shell"

I don't recall the exact phrase , but I believe it is along those lines.  My question is what is the problem I followed the guide and the Grub.conf seems almost Identical to my old kernel except for specifying a different kernel.  Please any advice would be appreciated.

Here is my grub.conf, if any other logs would help just let me know.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.19-gentoo-r5)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4  doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4  doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=Possible Windows P1

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Last edited by Sappling on Mon Mar 12, 2007 3:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pseudonimo

Did you mount your /boot partition when you did that?

Also can you share your partitions map (example /etc/fstab).

Cheers

----------

## Sappling

Here is my partition information. 

```
/dev/sda2        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

/dev/sda3        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4        /       ext3    defaults                0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0
```

I have not tried to mount /boot.  Is that all it is asking for?  just type mount /boot?   :Question: 

I still don't understand why it's asking me for my boot device when the grub for both is almost identical.

Here is the full message:

```

Block device /dev/sda4 is not a valid root device

The root block device is not specified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or 'shell' for a shell

boot// (something like that for input)
```

----------

## Sappling

Well, after looking around I figured out my kernel was not compiled with SATA device drivers which makes perfect sense, sorry for wasting Forum space again.  I'll add solved since I cannot delete this thread to hopefully help others from not doing the same.

----------

## Pseudonimo

I don't know if genkernel mounts /boot automatically or not when changing grub.conf and adding the kernel image, but it needs to acess it. But yes that should be it.

Cheers

----------

## wynn

 *Pseudonimo wrote:*   

> I don't know if genkernel mounts /boot automatically or not when changing grub.conf and adding the kernel image, but it needs to acess it.

 The default genkernel action, in /etc/genkernel.conf, is

```
# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"
```

It can also be changed on the command line with the

```
        --mountboot             Mount BOOTDIR automatically if mountable

        --no-mountboot          Don't mount BOOTDIR automatically
```

genkernel arguments

----------

